# Certified Professional Coder, Certified Coding Specialist, Certified Coding Associate



## latasangoji (Mar 19, 2017)

Here is a quick summary of my qualifications.
My full resume is attached as a PDF, including my contact information. I am looking for an entry level position as a medical coder.

My email is latasangoji@gmail.com


Certified Coding Specialist — AHIMA [Nov. 2016]
Certified Coding Associate — AHIMA [Aug. 2016]
Certified Professional Coder-A —AAPC [Mar. 2017]
Certified Coding Associate — Rasmussen College [Mar. 2015]
Bachelor of Medicine and Bachelor of Surgery [Jun. 1995]
Bachelor of Science [Jun. 1989]
❖ Knowledgeable in medical terminology, health information, and medical insurance
❖ Efficient in billing and coding, and proficient computer skills
❖ Strong understanding in how to analyze data and understand scanning technology, can navigate
an electronic health record, manage files, and release medical information under appropriate
circumstance


----------

